# Gnomebuild ohne Mozilla moeglich?

## SnorreDev

Moin,

ich wuerde gern Gnome 2.6 emergen, das dumme ist nur - er will Mozilla emergen, was ich fuer Sinnlos halte, denn ich hab ja die kleine schnellere ausgabe drauf ( firefox ).

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit, Gnome zu mergen, ohne Mozilla? Gnome Light ist daas was ich suche, vorallem ist es noch Gnome2.4

cheers,

Sven

----------

## NueX

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass das geht. Weil nämlich der tolle Gnome-Webbrowser "Epiphany" den Mozilla benötigt. Musst mal schaun, ob du Epiphany irgendwie aus den dependencies rausbekommst, als Webbrowser willst du ja wahrscheinlich eh den Firefox nehmen.

----------

## Gabriel Shear

Hi,

kannst Du mir bitte sagen wie von Gnome 2.4 auf 2.6 updaten kann ?

(habe erst genstern mit Gentoo angefangen, und heute einfach mal emerge 

gnome probiet, naja er kompiliert immer noch, und dann auch noch leider 

die 2.4 Version,)

mit einem search habe ich leider auch keine 2.6 Version gefunden, was 

muesste da denn ge]ndert werden ? (nur ueber die Konsole zu browsen ist 

auf dauer nicht schoen)

Vielen Dank.

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Lenz

Lösch' einfach Epiphany aus den ebuild-Dependencies raus, am besten kopierst du es vorher nach /usr/local/portage/gnome-base/gnome/, damit die Änderungen erhalten bleiben, und installierst es dann.

Du kannst dir übrigens auf diese Weise auch dein eigenes Gnome-Light ebuild bauen. Einfach alles rausnehmen, was du nicht brauchst.

----------

## NueX

@"Gabriel Shear":

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass du soetwas eigentlich in einen eigenen Thread schreiben solltest und das Thema auch schon hier diskutiert wurde, habe ich es bei mir mit "# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p gnome" geschafft, auf Version 2.6 upzudaten.

----------

## steveb

ich glaube der grund für die installation von mozilla liegt an dem gnome eigenen browser (epiphany). der braucht doch den mozilla.

du könntest versuchen in deinem profil den mozilla bzw den epiphany zu masken. aber ich weiss nicht ob das funktioniert.

gruss

steve

übrigens: *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Dieser beitrag wurde ihnen praesentiert von Krombacher!

 Hast Du da nicht einige Schreibfehler?

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> AthlonXP2k+, 512DDR, GF4 TI, Gentoo 1.4 Stage 1, Kernel 2.6.5RC2 
> 
> K6-II, 128SDR, Ati Rage 4MB, Gentoo 1.2 Stage 1, Kernel 2.6.2

 wow! 1.2??!? warum machst du keinen update auf 1.4? in 1.2 ist doch immernoch gcc 2.9x aktiv. oder brauchst du einen so alten gcc?

----------

## NueX

 *steveb wrote:*   

>  *SnorreDev wrote:*   AthlonXP2k+, 512DDR, GF4 TI, Gentoo 1.4 Stage 1, Kernel 2.6.5RC2 
> 
> K6-II, 128SDR, Ati Rage 4MB, Gentoo 1.2 Stage 1, Kernel 2.6.2 wow! 1.2??!? warum machst du keinen update auf 1.4? in 1.2 ist doch immernoch gcc 2.9x aktiv. oder brauchst du einen so alten gcc?

 "Never change a running system"  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Dann ist Gentoo aber wohl das falsche für dich... schon mal an Woody gedacht?  :Wink: 

j/k

----------

## steveb

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Dann ist Gentoo aber wohl das falsche für dich... schon mal an Woody gedacht? 
> 
> j/k

 der ist gut!

----------

## NueX

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Dann ist Gentoo aber wohl das falsche für dich... schon mal an Woody gedacht? 

 

Okay, okay. Dann erweiter ich den Spruch halt: "Never change a running system unless you love to spend much time in reconfiguring it"

So genehm?  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

Das RC was bei mir unten steht ist das Basis System, mit dem ich Gentoo aufgespielt habe. Am Server ( dem 1.2er )  natuerlich nicht so aggressiv upgedated wie auf der Workstation, die ist auf dem Stand von vor einer Stunde  :Wink: 

Achja - das mit dem Mask kann nicht funktionieren, dann wuerde er meckern, dass ein Package Masked ist, und er deshalb nicht mergen kann. Ich schau mir mal die ebuilds selbst an, vielleicht werde ich Epiphany oder wie das Teil heist ja los.

Mit dem Rechtschreibfehler - meinst du gross / kleinschreibung? Das fixe ich mal und update meine Signatur auf 1.5.3_rc4 oder sowas.

----------

## Sas

 *NueX wrote:*   

>  *Sas wrote:*   Dann ist Gentoo aber wohl das falsche für dich... schon mal an Woody gedacht?  
> 
> Okay, okay. Dann erweiter ich den Spruch halt: "Never change a running system unless you love to spend much time in reconfiguring it"
> 
> So genehm? 

 Alles klar, war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint  :Wink: 

----------

## SnorreDev

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Lösch' einfach Epiphany aus den ebuild-Dependencies raus, am besten kopierst du es vorher nach /usr/local/portage/gnome-base/gnome/, damit die Änderungen erhalten bleiben, und installierst es dann.
> 
> Du kannst dir übrigens auf diese Weise auch dein eigenes Gnome-Light ebuild bauen. Einfach alles rausnehmen, was du nicht brauchst.

 

Danke - klappt astrein. Ich hab mich schon oefters ueber Dependencies, die echt seltsam oder ueberfluessig sind geaergert. Oder eben welche, die ich gar nicht selbst brauche, da ich ander Programme nutze. Aber das gehoert ja jetzt der Vergangenheit an  :Wink: 

----------

## assassin

entweder

```

emerge gnome-light

```

oder gnome ohne epiphany installieren (hab ich erfahren) indem man epiphani injiziert:

```

emerge -i epiphany gnome

```

ich hab gnome-light drauf , super schlanke version  :Wink:  ohne den lästigen mozilla

----------

## Lasker

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Lösch' einfach Epiphany aus den ebuild-Dependencies raus, am besten kopierst du es vorher nach
> 
> /usr/local/portage/gnome-base/gnome/, damit die Änderungen erhalten bleiben, und installierst es dann.

 

Sorry, wenn ich den alten Thread hier noch mal ausgrabe...

Ich hab im Moment genau mit dem Problem zu tun (ich will gnome ohne epiphany). Meine vorläufige (und sehr

einfache) Lösung sieht wie folgt aus: In /usr/portage/profile/package.provided der Eintrag 'net-www/epiphany-1.2.9-r1'.

Inject ist inzwischen "deprecated" und das scheint wohl die aktuelle Methode zu sein. Soweit so gut, funktioniert auch.

Dummerweise kann ich da aber weder einfach "epiphany", noch "net-www/epiphany" eintragen.

Beides funktioniert nicht und so rechne ich damit, dass ich beim nächsten update den Eintrag wohl wieder erneuern

darf, z.B. auf 'net-www/epiphany-1.2.9-r2' oder so.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die oben zitierte Lösung richtig verstehe, vor allem den Punkt

"damit die Änderungen erhalten bleiben". Wird damit nicht die aktuelle Gnome Version "eingefroren"?

Das wäre auch nicht in meinem Sinne. Ich möchte eigentlich nichts weiter, als die Abhängigkeit von Gnome zu

Epiphany dauerhaft zu beenden. Das müsste doch irgendwie zu machen sein, oder?

----------

## 7maestro7

Das ganze funktioniert schon aber, leider aber erst in der nächsten portage Version und die ist im moment noch testing/hard masked. Aber freuen darfst du dich schon. Und Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.

Gruß maestro

----------

## Lasker

Hört sich ja gut an. Ich lass mich mal überraschen...   :Cool: 

----------

